# My cockatiel isn't sitting on her eggs



## yashlier (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok so my cockatiels just laid there second clutch despite my efforts to prevent this (I took away the nest box and covered the cage) the first egg was laid on 4/25 on the bottom of the cage, so I put the nest box back in, now she has seven eggs, she has stayed in the nest box but isn't sitting on them, I have seen dad sit on them once or twice but not for long. 
Could she be doing this because she isn't done laying? 

Also after the eggs hatch/babies are weaned or after she is done with them should I split up the parents? I do not want her to burn herself out and her last clutch had 6 eggs all of them made it and I assist fed, because she had two stunted babies. 

I'm a little torn if I should boil the eggs or not Do you guys think she can handle another clutch like this?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If this is only her 2nd clutch she should be fine...how warm is it there? If its warm, she may not need to sit on the eggs at all, but just turn them when they need to be turned. You could boil them if you want and she'll abandon them but that's up to you.


----------

